# Cross country course for hire?



## debbielinder (2 May 2013)

Does anyone know of a cross country course for hire in north west preferably close to merseyside. Nothin massive just somewhere I can go take my pony for the first time. Thanks.


----------



## AbFab (2 May 2013)

There's Somerford and Kesall Hill, both of which has a massive range of jumps to try. For something quieter, Charity Farm in Wrightington (just off M6) has a really nice little course including a little water complex. I've never done massive XC by any means but have had plenty of fun days out on that course!


----------



## Sam_J (3 May 2013)

Smallwood Livery Centre has a fab cross country course, with fences of all sizes.  Somerford is really good but the fences there tend to be 2 '3" and upwards.  If you're going for the first time and want something small, I'd suggest Smallwood.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2013)

At Somerford, if you're looking for smaller fences you are better hiring the field than doing the farm ride.  There are some small logs etc on there that we used to do when we had ponies..  I haven't done it, but believe Kelsall has some smaller stuff.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (4 May 2013)

New ride here too http://www.harthillstud.com/xc-and-farm-ride.html


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 May 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			New ride here too http://www.harthillstud.com/xc-and-farm-ride.html

Click to expand...

This used to be Mitchells Farm ride I think, Harthill took over the premises.


----------



## Flame_ (4 May 2013)

Oh wow, so is it the old hunter trial course reopened? I loved Mitchells. 

How long is the farm ride, does anyone know?


----------



## Flame_ (4 May 2013)

How about this place?

http://www.little-crosby-chasers.co.uk/

I've never been and i'd never heard of it tbh but there's a Lancs EGB ride there in a few weeks if I read something right the other night and haven't got myself mixed up which happens sometimes.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 May 2013)

I am not sure how much is the same, they seem to have done quite a few alterations. They have a fb page https://www.facebook.com/HarthillFarmRide


----------



## **Gallop-on** (18 May 2013)

The Crosby chasers lancs eg is next Sunday. You can pay on the day £18 and its 8 or 13 miles u can choose which. Jumps inc


----------



## Baggybreeches (18 May 2013)

**Gallop-on** said:



			The Crosby chasers lancs eg is next Sunday. You can pay on the day £18 and its 8 or 13 miles u can choose which. Jumps inc
		
Click to expand...

Erm I am pretty sure it's nowhere near 8 miles! (Unless you go round a few times!)
ETA The endurance group rides are 8 and 13 miles the xc course is about 2?


----------



## **Gallop-on** (19 May 2013)

That's what I meant lol


----------



## **Gallop-on** (19 May 2013)

The ride incorporates the course


----------



## lizbet (10 March 2014)

AbFab said:



			There's Somerford and Kesall Hill, both of which has a massive range of jumps to try. For something quieter, Charity Farm in Wrightington (just off M6) has a really nice little course including a little water complex. I've never done massive XC by any means but have had plenty of fun days out on that course!
		
Click to expand...

Its always full of sheep in way and tiny lovley view though crosby chasers is brill.


----------



## Fides (10 March 2014)

Kelsall is good if you don't want to be over faced...


----------



## Glenda135 (26 May 2014)

Hi, Little Crosby Ride organised by Endurance GB (EGB, Lancs group) is usually each May and, for that Ride only, have permission from local farmers to further the Ride off the Little Crosby Chasers to extend the mileage (13k/8 miles & 21k/13 miles).  This Ride is a Pleasure/Social Ride for EGB members (£15) AND non members (£18) set in wonderful surroundings and apart from a little roadwork linking to the Farm Ride is otherwise excellent going terrain (grassy, sandy, woodland) and a favourite for all spectrum of riders.  Although The Chasers have some varied jumps around the beautiful idyllic course, unfortunately EGB insurance does NOT cover jumping and is taken at your own risk. EGB: www.lancs-egb.org.uk for future organised Rides in Lancashire or www.endurance gb.co.uk for National Rides (both Pleasure and Competitive). Little Crosby Chasers: www.little-crosby-chasers.co.uk.  Hope this is a little clearer for all concerned.  Happy riding!


----------

